# Worst Customer Service Ever!!!! Bell Canada



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just unbelievable . . .

They screwed up and charged me incorrectly for my bundle (TV, Internet, Phone) of brand new services because they were not including my TV in the bundle; therefore, they were overcharging me almost $20 a month. Trying to straighten this out with customer service has been one of the most frustrating experiences of my life. I spent 40 minutes on the phone with a guy who, after quoting a gazillion numbers and fees, admitted he didn’t even have access to info about my TV account!!!!!!

Meanwhile, Bell accounting is calling me repeatedly, putting me on hold when I answer, and then demanding immediate payment.

At the same ****ing time, Bell is sending me letters in the mail telling me of how much I could save *IF* I were to bundle my TV with my internet and phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY GOD, ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Finally got it straightened out (after being disconnected while be transferred to a new department). They admitted there mistake, made the adjust to future bills and retro actively discounted my old bills, AND found out the hard overcharged my another $20 for an initial rental fee they were supposed to waive.

Seriously, the type of BS should be legal. Why do I have to waste hours of my time correcting their mistakes WHILE they are phoning my home and harassing me! Yes, I could switch companies but they are all the same (TELUS was just as bad). WTF is the point of switching!

I am going to the gym to work off steam .........

TG


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bell was such a colossal pain with bad service, nuisance calls, and subcontracted service morons that we quit and got a bundle from the local provider (Hurontel) which has been nothing but fantastic. One bill for phone, TV, and internet, local service (which we haven't needed), in ground fibreoptics, flawless signal. Bell however, even now, in spite of our best efforts to change it, have an account for my mother who has been dead for years. The level of incompetence is surreal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Timely thread...I am presently in the process of refusing to pay an $1,100.00 Bell Canada invoice. 

Long and boring story.

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> *Worst Customer Service Ever!!!! Bell Canada*



To suggest that Bell has ANY form of customer service is a flat out lie.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

my wife has a friend that paid his bill and cancelled his service...and they harrashed him for what amounted to i think 12 cents...and threatened to take him to court...

i haven't been with bell in years...and no plans to either...all i ever hear is bad press


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

We've had problems with the Bell One Bill forever. First they couldn't bundle our TV to our phone and internet, even though they told us they did. Then they told us they couldn't bundle our iPhones to our internet, TV and phone. They said it was flat-out impossible, though I was told it was already done when I bought the iPhones are the store. After I reamed a few people and threatened to randomly start assaulting Bell store employees while quoting the names of all the reps on the phone who couldn't help me, I finally got them to do the "impossible" and bundle all our services together, they way it was SUPPOSED to have been and should have been from the start. 

Mass incompetence.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

greco said:


> Timely thread...I am presently in the process of refusing to pay an $1,100.00 Bell Canada invoice.
> 
> Long and boring story.
> 
> Dave


i did that to verizon. funny thing is i wanted to pay them, even though i didn't really owe it. they wouldn't accept $200/month, so i decided they'll get nothing, and like it


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

The still wonderful part of Bell service is the domain techs in New Brunswick.
Good luck with billing.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Timely thread...I am presently in the process of refusing to pay an $1,100.00 Bell Canada invoice.
> 
> Long and boring story.
> 
> Dave


It's probably a lot like my bell wants $1700 story. Another long boring story, but in the end they sent me a check for $1.00 for over paying. And I never paid the $1700.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> It's probably a lot like my bell wants $1700 story. Another long boring story, but in the end they sent me a check for $1.00 for over paying. And I never paid the $1700.


How do I get in on that?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> My only Bell story...
> 
> Apparantly there was a guy with a similar name to mine (though clearly not the same) who lived in London, Ontario at roughtly the same time I did in the early 90's. And that guy apparantly owed Bell a lot of money, because they came looking to me to pay it. It took months of being harrassed before they finally clued in that I was a completely different guy.


its funny...i had a collections agency from Toronto calling me...harrassing me...i told them time and time again i wasn't the guy they were looking for...my wife answered the phone one time, ripped the guys head off, and they stopped calling for about 2 wks...then repeated with me yelling...and i haven't heard from them in months...there are three of me in the phone book, i'm the one on the top...you'd think that they'd at least try the other two when i said it wasn't me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

But are you this mad?

(warning excessive amounts of NSFW language)

[video=youtube;au55760wgF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au55760wgF8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if someone needs television that bad, that's just sad. but funny, too


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> How do I get in on that?


lol I wish I really knew. Basically it came down to Bell not being able to prove that I didn't pay my bill or exactly where they got that amount from. They are a bunch of idiots, if you are going to try to get someone to pay an insane amount of money have something to back it up.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

SaskTel...flawless


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

This thread brings back bad memories of my Bell experiences. I won't list them, because I want to stay calm, but I certainly relate to anyone here who's had crappy "service" from Bell.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...bell canada is a joke. practically every canadian has a bell canada story. my favourite is this: call bell canada and tell them you are moving in three months. give them the date of the move, ie the date you want your service cancelled at the current address, and the date you want service established at the new address. wait a few hours and then try and get a dial tone. voila! they have already cancelled your service! but that's not the best part. oh, no, not by far. when you ask them to re-establish your service, its all of a sudden YOUR problem, and here's what YOU need to do in order to fix THEIR mistake.

this has happened to just about every person i know.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It's not Bell Canada anymore, It's Bell Global Media, too big for their britches. Who hasn't had a chat with EMILY... If I had another option I'd drop them in a minute.


----------



## SamWC (Jan 28, 2012)

*Bells Bundle Problems - Worst Customer Service*

Hi,

I had the worst support from bell and prompted me to finally create this website so people can see how I resolved this problem. I think we are poor informed on how we can contact consumer protection sites. Check out the site and hopefully this will help solve your problem as well:


http://www.worstcanadianbellservice.com/


Thanks
Sam


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had most of the same experiences related here with Shaw. Rogers and Telus. They all remind me of the Lily Tomlin sketch "We're the telephone company - we don't _HAVE_ to care!". It's the CRTC that takes away our options to take our business elsewhere. It should be abolished.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One good result of last year's tornado was it took down Bell's completely useless overhead line above my yard. I took great pleasure in coiling it up and tossing it into the street along with half my trees. Every time that thing was dropped by a strong wind they kept putting it back up in spite of not knowing why they still had it. Once they even attached it to my house without my consent, long after I quit as a customer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

MaxWedge said:


> SaskTel...flawless


Except that you have to live in Saskatchewan!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGHH!!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a cluster **** no matter what provider you go with.

Many years ago, I bundled my services with rogers (family plan of 3 cell phones, tv, internet)

Every single month my bill would be in the 500$ range. Now because, at the time, I had poor credit, I had to give them a 200$ deposit per cell phone. I did, because at the time they had the best service. So Rogers was holding 600$, pre paid, just in case i decided to cut and run. I was fine with that.

The problem that they couldn't seem to find a solution to, was that they had my account set at a maximum owing limit of 400$ before automatically cancelling service. Therefor, Every, Single, God, Damn, Month, All 3 cell phones would silently turn off until one of us tried to make a call, at which time it would transfer us to accounts receivable.

After 3 months of my cell phone (including the one i use for my business) getting shut off like clockwork, I called them up and said "I'm calling to pay my bill and cancel all my services, i'm done with you"

I switched to bell and suffered their crappy reception and crappy phones, but over the 7 years i've been with them they've upgraded their cellular services a lot and i've never had an issue with them that wasn't quickly resolved.

Rogers sent me invoices for several years saying i owed them nearly 2000$ in cancellation fees. My credit was already shit so i ignored them all. Finally about a year ago I was contacted by a lawyers office saying that my account was about to go to court, however they were prepared to accept a settlement of 30%. I paid the 500ish.

All in all, I paid about 2600$ for 3 months of horrible service. I have several friends who work at rogers who keep trying to get me to switch over, but i wouldn't go back to that company for all the free iphones and tablets in the world.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

In my experience Rogers isn't that much better. I moved from Toronto to Muskoka and the couldn't give me a local number because I live in some sort of service area no mans land. I got cell signal but I could stand in my own house and call my home phone and it was a long distance call for some reason. It took 5 hours on the phone talking to everyone from technicians to managers until they finally just said they would let me out of my contract. I got almost completely different "help" from everyone I talked to. It was as if no 2 people I talked to worked for the same company.

For example.... in that 5 hours I got my call dropped or hung up on while on hold about 4 or 5 times. I finally got sick of explaining the same thing over and over so I suggested that they take advantage of the fact that they record calls. 2 people said they couldn't do it and then one person acted like it was absolutely no problem and got ahold of the transcripts so I didn't have to explain the whole thing again. I did get out of my contract eventually but it was just exhausting. 

I imagine Bell isn't much better though.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't even get me started on Bell.....but I'm finding out that Virgin is just as bad for customer service.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Destropiate said:


> In my experience Rogers isn't that much better. I moved from Toronto to Muskoka and the couldn't give me a local number because I live in some sort of service area no mans land. I got cell signal but I could stand in my own house and call my home phone and it was a long distance call for some reason. It took 5 hours on the phone talking to everyone from technicians to managers until they finally just said they would let me out of my contract. I got almost completely different "help" from everyone I talked to. It was as if no 2 people I talked to worked for the same company.
> 
> For example.... in that 5 hours I got my call dropped or hung up on while on hold about 4 or 5 times. I finally got sick of explaining the same thing over and over so I suggested that they take advantage of the fact that they record calls. 2 people said they couldn't do it and then one person acted like it was absolutely no problem and got ahold of the transcripts so I didn't have to explain the whole thing again. I did get out of my contract eventually but it was just exhausting.
> 
> I imagine Bell isn't much better though.


They are both horrid. But while Roger's customer service can be frustrating, it's not even a fraction as bad as Bell's. With some patience you can get issues resolved with Rogers generally. Bell is just ridiculous.


----------

